# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School 2009 Classes - Updated 8/20/09



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

North Andover Police Department - North Andover, MA
September 28, 29, 30, 2009
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

COST: $329.00 per officer

To enroll please contact C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at 781 395-8708 or email at [email protected]


----------



## dbquinby (Mar 3, 2009)

Any word on the next class


----------

